# A Great Site for Free Kindle Fire Apps!



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I've mentioned it in the Official thread, but I thought I'd let people know here in case they missed it. Some people on goodreads have started up a great site for keeping track of free Kindle Fire apps, news, and such. It'll definitely be useful for people who are interested in getting apps. Plus they always have the free app of the day. It's a great resource for those trying to save some cash.

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks, I bookmarked this site so when my fire finally arrives I can reference it


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you're finding it useful!


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I know some of you have already received your Kindle Fires and I'm still impatiently waiting. I ordered mine not that long ago, so I'll have a bit of a wait yet.

I don't have any experience with apps and I'm excited to learn. So, while I wait, I thought I'd do a little surfing for apps and such that will work with my Fire.

I found a site that might interest some of you. It's all about Kindle Fire apps and I think it lists mostly free apps. I just thought I'd share it here.

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link!

My Fire is due to arrive today, and I'm looking forward to adding the free apps daily!!

BTW -- I love Goodreads!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

BMathison said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> My Fire is due to arrive today, and I'm looking forward to adding the free apps daily!!
> 
> BTW -- I love Goodreads!


Oh, are you in the Goodreads Kindle Fire group too? It's really hard to tell with those little icons of people. Seems like there's a great group over there too. http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/55960.Amazon_Kindle_Fire


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally got my Fire in, but it's not like I want to do anything productive with it. Thanks for the list of games, man   Solid website.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome website!

Now I just need to get a Kindle Fire...

*Wipes drool off chin and tries not to look too green with envy at all you Fire owners.*

Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go, Victorine!

Kindle Fire

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here you go, Victorine!
> 
> Kindle Fire
> 
> Betsy


Everybody's doing it, Victorine!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, my.  That Angy Birds is addictive, isn't it


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

BMathison said:


> Oh, my. That Angy Birds is addictive, isn't it


You have no idea, Beth. I was obsessed with it for like a month. I was one step away from making cakes like this:










Course now I'm starting to play Cut the Rope, so that might be another month of my life gone.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, that IS a lovely cake, lol!!  

If you make a Cut the Rope cake, you might want to take a break from gaming.  But then again, cake is good in almost any situation.

I have to admit, I think I did dream of Angry Birds last night.  I woke up with the image of crashing glass and wood...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you actually want to do something productive with your Fire, the Amazon free app for today is Documents to Go,  full version.  This is normally a fifteen dollar app, so this is a good deal.  I would grab it even if you have no immediate need for it in mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

BMathison said:


> I have to admit, I think I did dream of Angry Birds last night. I woke up with the image of crashing glass and wood...


Umm, I think that's a warning sign for something. 



The Hooded Claw said:


> If you actually want to do something productive with your Fire, the Amazon free app for today is Documents to Go, full version. This is normally a fifteen dollar app, so this is a good deal. I would grab it even if you have no immediate need for it in mind.


Yeah, that's a really good point. It makes me wonder why they gave away QuickOffice last week and then this one today though. Why so close together for such similar apps? Anyway, the site in the OP has made it really easy to get the free apps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's free app is a pretty well rated tennis game:



"Cross Court Tennis" is regularly $1.99


----------

